# Po aktualizacji polskie strony MANa zakrzaczone

## tangram

Cześć !

Po aktualizacji systemu polskie strony MANa zakrzaczone, zamiast polskich znaków dwubajtowe kody tych znaków ( UTF-8 i dobrze)

tylko dlaczego nie widać polskich znaków. Może jakieś wskazówki od czego rozpocząć poszukiwania ?

Od długiego czasu w lokalizacji nic nie ruszałem. W ogóle, nie zależy mi aż tak bardzo na polskich MANualach.

Można to jakoś wyłączyć ? W systemie zlokalizowanym na polski chciałbym korzystać z oryginalnych stron MAN ?

Świątecznie wszystkich pozdrawiam

T.

----------

## Arfrever

Możesz zainstalować Groff 1.20* dostępny tutaj.

W "/etc/man.conf" ustaw:

```
NROFF   /usr/bin/preconv | /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
```

Upewnij się, że masz włączoną flagę USE "unicode" i przeinstaluj pakiet "man-pages-pl".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## znal

Podepnę się pod temat, bo też mam podobny problem, robiłem wszystko zgodnie z handbookiem, mam też tego groffa, man-pages-pl i linijkę w man.conf, USE="unicode" też ustawione, ale oczywiście polskich liter w manualach brak, dodatkowo zauważyłem, że teksty porad w mc są ucinane chyba na pierwszej napotkanej polskiej literze.

emerge --info:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.2_pre8997 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes)

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 21 Dec 2007 12:00:02 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -mtune=pentium2 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -mtune=pentium2 -O2 -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests collision-protect digest distlocks metadata-transfer nodoc preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.utf8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip apache2 bash-completion bcmath bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 chroot cli cracklib crypt ctype curl curlwrappers dri exif expat extensions fastcgi fortran ftp gd gdbm geoip gif gmp html iconv imagemagick imap isdnlog java javascript jpeg mhash midi mime mng mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly openmp openssh openssl pam pcre pdf perl phppng pppd python qos readline reflection rpc samba session snmp spl ssl svg symlink tcl tcpd tetex tftp tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vhosts x86 xinetd xml xmlrpc xpm xsl zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Exil

punkt 10 w https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-179057.html zrobiłeś?

----------

## Arfrever

 *Exil wrote:*   

> punkt 10 w https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-179057.html zrobiłeś?

 

Tamte informacje są nieaktualne (przynajmniej w tamtym punkcie).

 *znal wrote:*   

> Podepnę się pod temat, bo też mam podobny problem, robiłem wszystko zgodnie z handbookiem, mam też tego groffa, man-pages-pl i linijkę w man.conf, USE="unicode" też ustawione, ale oczywiście polskich liter w manualach brak

 

Pokaż wyniki:

```
locale

echo "${LESSCHARSET}"

emerge -ptv man-pages-pl
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## znal

tak, zero efektu

dodam, że w obydwu poniższych przypadkach są krzaki (kody znaków):

```
man /usr/share/man/pl/man1/emerge.1.bz2

man /usr/share/man/pl_PL.UTF-8/man1/emerge.1.bz2
```

```
<standard input>:62: a special character is not allowed in a name

EMERGE(1)                                                     Portage                                                    EMERGE(1)

NAZWA

       emerge - obs�ugiwany z linii polece� interfejs systemu Portage

```

EDIT:

```
Serw man1 $ locale

LANG=pl_PL.utf8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.utf8

Serw man1 $ echo "${LESSCHARSET}"

latin1

Serw man1 $ emerge -ptv man-pages-pl

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-i18n/man-pages-pl-20070628  USE="unicode" 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *znal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ echo "${LESSCHARSET}"
> 
> ...

 

Spróbuj wykonać:

```
export LESSCHARSET=utf-8
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## znal

dzięki, częściowo pomogło

man /usr/share/man/pl_PL.UTF-8/man1/emerge.1.bz2 daje poprawny tekst

natomiast man emerge nie

mc bez zmian

----------

## Arfrever

 *znal wrote:*   

> man /usr/share/man/pl_PL.UTF-8/man1/emerge.1.bz2 daje poprawny tekst
> 
> natomiast man emerge nie

 

```
LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## znal

Ok. czyli wychodzi na to, że tak już musi być, albo tamte pliki manów z pl trzeba przekodować do UTF-8 i wrzucić do odpowiedniego folderu i wtedy wszystkie polskie manuale będą się wyświetlać poprawnie, dobrze rozumuję?

A z tym mc coś da się zrobić?

EDIT:

W sumie to problem niejednolitych manów można rozwiązać jeszcze inaczej, tych w starym kodowaniu jest narazie dużo więcej niż UTF-8, więc gdy mamy system ustawiony na unicode, to można w /etc/man.conf ustawić np. tak:

```
NROFF        /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -mandoc -c |iconv -f ISO-8859-2 -t UTF8
```

i usunąć folder /usr/share/man/pl_PL.UTF-8/

wtedy wszystkie dostępne many będą kodowane w ISO-8859-2 i w locie konwertowane do UTF-8Last edited by znal on Fri Dec 21, 2007 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

 *znal wrote:*   

> Ok. czyli wychodzi na to, że tak już musi być, albo tamte pliki manów z pl trzeba przekodować do UTF-8 i wrzucić do odpowiedniego folderu i wtedy wszystkie polskie manuale będą się wyświetlać poprawnie, dobrze rozumuję?

 

Czyli po zmianie LC_ALL to wciąż nie działa?

Pokaż obecne wyniki:

```
locale

grep -vE '^(#|$)' /etc/locale.gen
```

 *znal wrote:*   

> A z tym mc coś da się zrobić?

 

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge -ptv mc
```

----------

## znal

Dokładnie, zmiana LC_ALL nic nie dała

```
emerge -ptv mc

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="7zip ncurses nls pam samba slang unicode -X -gpm" 3,869 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 3,869 kB

grep -vE '^(#|$)' /etc/locale.gen

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

----------

## tangram

Witam wszystkich. Wyjechałem na Święta i długo nie zaglądałem do zgłoszonego tematu.

Widzę że i inni mają podobne kłopoty z polskimi manami i mam nadzieje że w przyszłości dojdzie

do ich uspójnienia a do tego czasu ... wolę korzystać z oryginałów które w kwestiach technicznych 

najlepiej do mnie trafiają.

Poproszę kolegów o sugestie jak w zlokalizowanym systemie korzystać z oryginalnych manów.

W tej chwili radzę sobie tak:

zamiast "man xxx" robie "info xxx".

Wszystkiego najlepszego w Nowym Roku !   :Smile: 

----------

